# Sony BDP-S360 on the way out slowly



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

I think my old Sony is beginning to give up the ghost. I had ordered region free BluRay sets for MadMax and Lethal Weapon and the first BluRay of both series have been giving me problems on start up. I had to either power off the player or eject/reinsert the disc multiple times or both before the player started to read the disc. Once it started playing, it was trouble free however.

Since my Sony was a solid peformer, I'm looking at another Sony...a BDP-S550 which I can get at BestBuy for $130.00 not including taxes. The Canadian Best Buy Specs says its not a region free and only plays region A. Amazon.ca says it is a region free player. Who do I believe?

I chatted with Sony and they told me that there is no guarentee that it would play all region free discs depending on how they are mastered. I've expanded my models to these three;

BDP-S500 for $129.00 (no 4K upscaling)
BDP-S6200 for 129.00 (last years model with 4K upscaling)
BDP-S6500 for $179.00 (This years model with 4K upscaling)


I'm leaning towards the 6200


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

I picked up the S6200 about a year ago. It's a solid player, IMO.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

I went to Best Buy with BluRays in tow and the players loaded each and every time and 10x faster to boot. Maybe I'll keep the older player as a dedicated CD player only even though all my CDs have been ripped to a hard drive. I don't know yet what I wanna do with old player.


----------

